# starting engine while using hook up



## beemer328 (Jun 1, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if it is ok to start and run your engine while being hooked up to the electric supply.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Causes no issue on my RS.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

My Hymer handbook instructs not to do so.
It says damage could/ may occur to the charging system.
I have done it by accident and had no problems.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Our van alarms if we start it up when on hook up.

Sue


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I always disconnect the ehu cable before starting the engine,it only takes a few seconds and is peace of mind.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I have done it by mistake....a horrible alarm noise occurs!


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

I can think of no engineering or electrical problem that would result from the OP's question
I do it on a regular basis but I expect some one will come up with some valid points I have missed


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

4maddogs said:


> I have done it by mistake....a horrible alarm noise occurs!


That's mostly to stop you driving off with the hook-up connected . . . and tearing your wife's newly planted window box off the wall!!  8O

Dave 

P.S. Since then I always drape the hook-up cable over the driver's door mirror so I can't get into the van without noticing that it's plugged in.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have also done it by mistake on my driveway. Like a previous poster said, I also cannot think of any reason why it should be a problem.

peedee


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It's frequently done at dealers, the only danger is driving off whilst attached. :wink: 

tony


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.
Have done it loads of times over the last 7 years.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

So have I. No worries, remember to switch the wipers off if you have the silver screen on! Done that a few times. Mrs Adonisito did not find it amusing, I did.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Why do you ask. can we assume that the hookup does not charge your vehicle battery.

cabby


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

On related note, I wonder why motorhome manufacturers don't build in a control to ensure you can't drive off with the EHU connected. I expect there may be some that do but neither of the two vans I've owned have even any sort of warning device.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I thank you Gary for asking this question, it is one that I have thought about, and except for manual instruction, one which I have never seen discussed before. 

Jenny


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spiritofherald said:


> On related note, I wonder why motorhome manufacturers don't build in a control to ensure you can't drive off with the EHU connected. I expect there may be some that do but neither of the two vans I've owned have even any sort of warning device.


Ours screams loudly when the engine is started with the hook-up still connected.

Very useful it is too, and I agree - why don't they all include it as a standard feature? It can't cost much more than a relay and a buzzer!

Dave


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Only 3 reasons that there could be issues with starting ignition I know of:

With an automatic satellite dish (not dome) it'll commonly retract the dish so need to put it back up again.

With my last van (Autotrail) starting ignition caused step to retract...turning it off doesn't automatically put it back out again so someone could get a shock if they're not looking where they're going when they next get out.

With my last van (Autotrail) starting ignition turned off the hab 12V supply, so have to remember to turn it back on again afterwards.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

I seem to remember reading once on here that there is the possibilty of blowing the main 12v 60 amp fuse which could be a problem if in the middle of Spain or somewhere.

I hang my driving cap (for *when *and *if *the sun shines) over the ignition switch.

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I don't think it causes a problem it's when you drive off waving at your horrified neighbours with their dog / child / awning wrapped round it that it can sometimes get messy.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Now that you mention it, it is the only thing that I had done, that I hadn't before, when the charging component of my EBL99 failed.

I only thought there was a remote chance that this had been the cause but I have avoided doing so ever since.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

There's a warning in Bessie's hand book not to start the engine on hookup if the onboard charger is switched to the vehicle battery. The reason given is that it will blow a fuse.

For that reason I always play safe an unplug the EHU before starting the engine. Still hasn't stopped me from driving away twice with the hookup attached - and I have a scratch on the passenger-side mirror to prove it.

Didn't blow the fuse though (charger switched off both times).


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have done it by accident maybe three or four times with no apparent effect. I do have a fuse that occasinally blows under the bonnet but I cant say whether its related to above


----------

